# Micro Midas, Rascal, Cutter, Buckshot or other



## #1hunter123 (Oct 24, 2006)

I have a Diamond Rapture lite and it has done fine...no problems. I would proboblly give him a Dimond or a Bowtech. I used to have a micro midas, I was fine with that too, I prefer Diamond


----------



## bearr (Jul 21, 2006)

I would definately go with






on this one.

Check out the Badge, this thing is awesome, accurate, some what quiet, not made for speed, but extremely durable.







PM me for any questions


----------



## slayrX (Jul 24, 2006)

Man you should look into the new martin leopard its a good bow. it has the parralle limbs and the new m-pro mini cam its super quiet bow and is some what speedy for kids/womens bow. Send a Pm if you have a question


----------



## hunter3 (Sep 10, 2006)

go with the buckshot its smooth and quiet.


----------



## sean (May 31, 2003)

est786 said:


> My 10 year old son just became interested in archery. He is shooting my 25+ year old Bear Mini-Mag. He is comfortable pulling back 20 - 25 pounds. I am planning to buy him a new bow with a greater letoff. I have been looking into the Browning Micro Midas, Bowtech Rascal, Diamon Cutter, and Parker Buckshot. I would like any feedback you can offer on theses bows. I just want something that will shoot well. I am open to suggestions, but I would be a hard sell on the "no letoff" bows companies are trying to sale now.
> 
> Thanks
> Scott


rascal is a good bow my son has one ... probably a little on the small side for a 10 year old


----------



## Waiting for 300 (Jan 8, 2007)

Have micro midas 3, on second kid and going strong yet. Has been acurate and very adjustable.


----------



## Raptor01 (Oct 29, 2006)

id say go a hoyt rintec, or a rintec xl, theyre both high quality bows and made by hoyt too so you know its good


----------



## muzzyhunter17 (Mar 4, 2007)

mathews


----------



## No.1 Hoyt (Mar 11, 2007)

*bows*

Im a big kid and before i bought a real bow i had a Micro Midas i really liked it.


----------



## OHKid3DShooter1 (Mar 8, 2007)

Check out the Alpine Micro or the Micro Elite...I just grew out of mine about to pass it down to my brother...i shot 3D and Hunted with it...Check it out!


----------



## 36racin (Dec 19, 2006)

*Youth Bow*

Scott,
My son also is just starting to get into bow hunting. I've learned the hard way without doing alot of research. I purchased a used bow from one of the members in our club without thinking. Well after getting some professional help from the local bow shop I found the bow I had bought for him was wrong. One of the first things the local bow shop asked me was which was his dominant eye. I took for granted it was his right eye being he does everything right handed. But he wasn't, he was left eye dominant. Even though he could shoot right handed, I most probably will try him out on the left handed bow. Also make sure that you buy something with adjustibility in it. They grow fast and their draw length and draw weight will probably change quick. Also consider getting him a draw weight(higher one). Today he may only be able to pull it a few times but as his muscles get toned he will be able to pull it back more. Then you can start increasing the poundage. 
For example a Browning Micro Adrenalin with 40-50# pull can be safely dialed down to the 36# range then increased as your son gains strength. Most of all ask alot of question and do alot of research. Good luck to both of you. Todd


----------



## bowhunter12346 (Jul 20, 2006)

I shoot a CSS encore but I shot a martin pride which was a really nice bow but if you do not want to spen a lot the bear is a good bow.


----------



## highcountry12 (Mar 10, 2007)

there is no comrimising when buying your kid a bow. dont ever buy a bow that you think to yourself "hmmm i would never shoot this crap" if you are willing to get your kid into it and pratice with him i would definatly go with a hoyt rintec. they are amazing bows that are lightweigt and they have 8 inches of draw legth adjustment!! 8 INCHES!!! plus hoyt makes it so you know that they and not comrimised when they are being made.


----------



## Mach12 (Apr 3, 2007)

I would get him the rascal because its cheap and well made if he is small its perfect.


----------

